# bekleyeceğim pronunciation



## bwac14

Merhaba,

Someone said: _Seni bekleyeceğim_
And it sounded like : "beklicem"

I asked a Turkish speaker and he said some people pronounce it like that but his explanation wasn't really clear.

My question is whether  pronouncing it like "beklicem" would be correct. (Or is it a different dialect or informal?)

And are there some phonetic rules that I could learn on how to shorten the pronunciations (maybe even for other words)?
Because words like "bekleyeceğim" are really hard to pronounce for me, and "beklicem" is much more easier.

For example, could I pronounce "yiyeceğim" as: "yiyecem" ?

Teşekkürler


----------



## misi2991

Contrary to popular belief, Turkish isn't read the way it is written. That person's pronunciation of "bekleyeceğim" as "beklicem" is correct. As for "yiyeceğim", it should be pronounced like "yiyicem".


----------



## Rallino

Bekliicem or Bekliycem are more like it. With a long _i,_ that is. And the negative _beklemeyeceğim_ is pronounced _beklemiycem _or_ beklemiicem_.



bwac14 said:


> For example, could I pronounce "yiyeceğim" as: "yiyecem" ?



Some people do say _yiyecem_. It depends on the regional accent. But on the TV, you will only hear "yiyicem" as misi2991 said.


----------



## LeBro

misi2991 said:


> Contrary to popular belief, Turkish isn't read the way it is written. That person's pronunciation of "bekleyeceğim" as "beklicem" is correct.



I will disagree with this view that Turkish is not read the way it is written (which I have come to realize that this actually seems to be the popular view nowadays). I mean the apparent difference between the written and oral forms of the future tense suffix “-AcAk” is not the best example to support this claim. I don’t wanna sound like a smart-ass, but to me, “bekleyeceğim” is pronounced as “bekleyeceğim”, there is no linguistic rule in Turkish which prescribes that it should be pronounced differently. On the other hand, "bekli(i)cem/bekliycem" is, relevant but, somewhat different. Furthermore no one would say you pronounced it wrong if you said “bekleyeceğim”. So saying that “it is* correct*” or “it *should* be pronounced as…” sounds a bit steep to me in this respect. The same goes for the present continuous tense suffix “-yor” as well; written for example as “bekliyorum” but can be heard as “bekliyom”. No other example comes to my mind now to put forward the claim that “Turkish is read differently” (Oh yes, there is also “değil”, which sometimes pronounced as “diil”). It should also be noted in this point that there is no single writing system which reflects all the features of a particular language, no need for this though.

I think what happens here with these tense suffixes is an example of form changing (which is/can not be standardized for now). While using the present continuous tense suffix forms without “-r” (i.e. for example "bekliyom") still sound rude and uneducated in many settings, the future tense suffix “-cA” has received wide acceptance and doesn’t sound as rude as the present continuous tense suffix “-yo” does. So, from a general linguistic point of view, both “bekleyeceğim” and “bekliicem”/“bekliycem” (just like “bekliyorum” and “bekliyom”) are all correct because people use them. But they all have their own place, i.e. register. For example, yes, if someone insists on going around like “geleceğim”, “gideceğim”, “edeceğim”, I am sure that people will start asking him/her why (s)he speaks the way they did in old Turkish movies. So it can be said that the everyday language form has all but replaced “-AcAk” in speech. For that very reason, we can say that a learner of Turkish can also use these forms without concern.

But I don’t think that a change in a grammatical unit (which is/can not be reflected in writing) is enough to claim that Turkish is not pronounced as is written, as if to the same extent in English. Turkish in fact has a highly phonemic orthography.

I hope I did not disrupt the flow.


----------



## Rallino

I would like to add that, in the East, the tendency is to pronounce the -eceğim / -acağım as written. Especially in the Kurdish villages of Elâzığ, Erzincan, and possibly Malatya, there is little to no reduction in the future tense suffix. _Bekleyeceğim_ would be pronounced fully as _bek-le-ye-ce-ğim_, rather than the _bekliycem_ which is more common everywhere else.


----------



## misi2991

Just to avoid any misunderstanding, I'm not acting as language police here. I know that language is a means for communication. If someone is able to hold up their end of a conversation in the language they speak, rules are not a big deal. However, there is a standard way to speak Turkish in Turkey. Whether one agrees to it or not is a personal choice.


----------



## elroy

misi2991 said:


> there is a standard way to speak Turkish in Turkey.


 Are you saying that "beklicem" is the only standard pronunciation?


----------



## Rallino

It's the pronunciation that speech coaches teach. It's what you hear on TV series and dramas. So, in that sense, yes.

However, this is somewhat of a "taboo" amongst the native speakers. Almost everyone does it, but no one wants to acknowledge it as the modern-day correct pronunciation. So you will see a lot of people on the forums that go "oh no no no. It is actually wrong. The correct pronunciation _should_ be as it is written, so stop teaching the learners wrongly."

But the reality is that "bekli(y)cem" is the only pronunciation you will hear on TV unless there is a character that is speaking with a deliberate regional accent.


----------



## rarabara

I think, if you have intimation with anyone whom you speak / conversate or get in touch with ,then you can pronunciate  "bekleyeceğim" as "beklicem" or "yiyeceğim" as "yicem" or "yiycem".

in fact, here one another aspect of turkish language's grammar is being effective ("ünlü daralması" (in english, it is (presumably) being demonstrated with "wovel contraction"))

the root/radical part of the word "bekle-mek" and "ye-mek" and not "yi-mek" nor "bekli-mek" 

sometimes (especially among girls, that word may be pronunciated as "bekliyciym" ... haha ,I also use some forms of those words (bekliyciym, ekliyciym)


----------



## secretpol34

To make the long story short. We short it down because it is easier to say "bekliycem, yiycem, gitcem, gelcem." And most of the times we write that too. So as far as you understand, it's no big deal. 

In some old Turkish movies, language were used much more carefully, it was so that, they even pronounced it like " bekliyiciiim"


----------

